# Mangrove Pit Viper



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here is an image from earlier this week.

This is a young purp taking aim at my finger


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice pic, real evil looking eyes


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

Stunning snake mate...be bit nervous if was going for my finger lol :no1:


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

How sinister and dark do these look! Bloody gorgeous creatures though...... If only vipers were non-venomous!!!


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Stunning. Mangrove graeme


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I will never have a DWA - My wife is just too freaked by the whole idea, but if I ever did one of these would definately be on my certificate - I love the head shape and the eyes - the epitomy of evolution imo


----------

